# iMac on plane?



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys and gals,

Need a little advice. I leave tomorrow for Ottawa and I will be taking my iMac on the plane. Is there anything I should be worried about? 

I am going to wrap the box it came in with brown shipping paper and put fragile stickers ALL OVER IT! I figure, it arrived here in that box, so I assume it should be fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Carry-on luggage


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

darkscot said:


> Carry-on luggage


I was wondering about that aswell, darkscot. But, I think the iMac's box is a little too big for carry-on. I'm leaving from Sydney in a sardine-can, so it definitely won't fit there. 

Therefore, if it's in cargo from Sydney to Halifax.. I won't be able to get it in between.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

ha!

I was thinking about the same thing as well for in a couple years when I return back to New Zealand. Problem is the 20" Imac is a bit too large to carry onboard. 

oh, can the stand be removed from an iMac? hmmm


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I would think that leaving it in its packaging would be the best option.. it's custom fitted to the styrofoam. 

I've another box that the iMac's box can go into.. so, I'll be packing that with some blankets/towels to take some of the impacts if it happens to be mishandled. Also, this box works perfectly so that the handle from the iMacs box sticks out for easy carrying. (I think this is good.)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Do the airlines offer any kind of luggage insurance? (ie: If the computer's damaged... they get you $$ or a new one)

EDIT: PS: iMac on a plane... is that the sequel to "Snakes on a Plane", the Samuel L Jackson movie coming out in August? (I couldn't resist...) A Killer iMac... now that's B-Movie territory!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you have home insurance?

Of course if you do, you'll be transferring it over to your new place. When you call to see if your computer is covered under your existing insurance, or about the transfer to your new location, ask about the plane ride and see if your computer is covered under your home warranty. Generally, a $10/year rider adds about $10K of computer insurance above what you already have. It's a bargain.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Do the airlines offer any kind of luggage insurance? (ie: If the computer's damaged... they get you $$ or a new one)
> 
> EDIT: PS: iMac on a plane... is that the sequel to "Snakes on a Plane", the Samuel L Jackson movie coming out in August? (I couldn't resist...) A Killer iMac... now that's B-Movie territory!


AFAIK, they only insure loss.. not damage. Go figure!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Do you have home insurance?
> 
> Of course if you do, you'll be transferring it over to your new place. When you call to see if your computer is covered under your existing insurance, or about the transfer to your new location, ask about the plane ride and see if your computer is covered under your home warranty. Generally, a $10/year rider adds about $10K of computer insurance above what you already have. It's a bargain.


It's definitely something I'm going to have to look into. However, I currently am not insured.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Which airline are you travelling with?

In the past, I've flown with Westjet and they have a 'fragile' luggage process where they let me put a (well packed in a box) CRT monitor (a beast) I was giving my sister on a trolley and it was specially handled (I could see them carefully loading it from my seat on the plane) and it was at a special counter at my destination. 

No extra charge and definately one of the reasons I like Westjet.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I am going to wrap the box it came in with brown shipping paper and put fragile stickers ALL OVER IT! I figure, it arrived here in that box, so I assume it should be fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was told by an ex baggage handler that "Fragile" means "Kick Harder".


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

"There are m*thaf**king iMacs on the m*thaf*cking plane!!!"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> I was told by an ex baggage handler that "Fragile" means "Kick Harder".


Hence *ex* baggage handler?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Hence *ex* baggage handler?



LOL


How did it go Vex? I assume you're in Ottawa now.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

retrocactus said:


> Which airline are you travelling with?
> 
> In the past, I've flown with Westjet and they have a 'fragile' luggage process where they let me put a (well packed in a box) CRT monitor (a beast) I was giving my sister on a trolley and it was specially handled (I could see them carefully loading it from my seat on the plane) and it was at a special counter at my destination.
> 
> No extra charge and definately one of the reasons I like Westjet.


Aparently not the Westjet Montreal luggage process where your luggage doesn't arrive broken because it doesn't arrive at all!


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

for god's sake get some insurance. If you don't own the residence then get tenant's insurance. Not expensive and worth it. If you are in an apartment what happens to your stuff when the guy next door falls asleep smoking?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

If you have lots of extra money laying around... and/or want a priceless picture... 

...Buy the iMac it's own seat beside you on the plane and carry it on with you!

BReligion


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

When I first saw this thread I though that you wanted to use an iMac on the plane, which would probably be rather unweildy, though not impossible.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

*So did you make it?*

Did you make it and how was the iMac? This may be an option next time.

http://luggerbags.com/iLugger.htm

I saw the bags online but I wonder would they really be allowed on board?

John


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> Did you make it and how was the iMac? This may be an option next time.
> 
> http://luggerbags.com/iLugger.htm
> 
> ...


I'm typing on the iMac right now from Orleans, ON. It made it just fine.. I packed it really well. 

Those iLugger bags definitely look like a great option.. I'm going to have to check them out for sure. Might not be the best for flying.. but if I'm going to be taking my computer around with me when I drive to different areas, I'm sure it's a great option. Thanks for the link.


----------

